# A mysterious person told me to post this....



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm known as Edward Senior Scissor Hands


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I get lots of compliments on my big "helmet".


Well, I know that *I* like it. Wish painters could wear em but it would mess up the "white" look.:thumbsup:


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Florida! I like you buddy so don't wear out the body too soon. Carpal tunnel and rotator cuff issues can be h--l. :wheelchair:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Florida11 said:


> Thank you sir


:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I put 5.01 gallons on with a 3 1/2" brush in 7 3/4 hours...so there :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Florida11 said:


> Hey Pal, you came into our realm and we are the painting forum.


Hey pal, this is CONTRACTORSTALK.COM. If you only want painters ya need to go to PAINTTALK.COM.

As far as being serious, I am being as serious as you are. If you want serious responses, then I would suggest creating a serious thread next time.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Florida11 said:


> Let's not pretend the art that I describe does not exist, if it were not, we may be for not!


Dude, I think you been huffin too much thinner on break, you're no longer making any sense. Not that you made a lot from the beginning.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Hey pal, this is CONTRACTORSTALK.COM. If you only want painters ya need to go to PAINTTALK.COM.


Where do you think he got run out from? :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Florida11 said:


> I broke a world record possibly today. and the other day.
> 
> I spread 5 gallons of paint within one day of 8hours, with a 4" brush.


My Grandson beat that hands down:thumbup:

5 gallons of paint on my shop floor in about 7 seconds.:whistling

He got to pushing on a 5 gal bucket. Tipped it over, lid popped off & shazam, done.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

griz said:


> My Grandson beat that hands down:thumbup:
> 
> 5 gallons of paint on my shop floor in about 7 seconds.:whistling
> 
> He got to pushing on a 5 gal bucket. Tipped it over, lid popped off & shazam, done.


Yeah Griz.... but atleast you're floor is now purtier. :laughing:


----------



## athena3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey seriously what the thread is about. He says that someone mysterious has told to post and the replies are total blah blah. hmm very weird thread


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

athena3 said:


> Hey seriously what the thread is about. He says that someone mysterious has told to post and the replies are total blah blah. hmm very weird thread


I think the OP would prefer the term esoteric. :whistling


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

he's voting for ron paul who thinks heroin and crack should be legal. i think we can connect the dots from there. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Easy. Roll on first then back brush. Be done in no time. Because I can.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> he's voting for ron paul who thinks heroin and crack should be legal. i think we can connect the dots from there. :laughing:


Hey Mitch No smoke the batuLook where Andy Irons is now


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

griz said:


> My Grandson beat that hands down:thumbup:
> 
> 5 gallons of paint on my shop floor in about 7 seconds.:whistling
> 
> He got to pushing on a 5 gal bucket. Tipped it over, lid popped off & shazam, done.


five gallons of paint - $100

1000 gal of water - $10

The look on Griz's face when the lid popped - priceless!

Seriously though - I hope it was latex. Did you manage to get it all up?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And did you call the EPA for the hazardous waste spill?


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

Childrens Services will also come a knockin for using that cheap child labor.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

what do you look like Popeye? One ginormous arm and a skinny thing the other?


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> what do you look like Popeye? One ginormous arm and a skinny thing the other?


Raise the glass with the left, paint with the right


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Going to be doing a 2 tone pool lounge area with epoxy... going to mix it up a bit and see what happens


----------

